# Can People Eat Calf Manna?



## greenfamilyfarms (Aug 8, 2010)

If so, I feel like I need some. 

I bought a 50 lb bag today for the goats since I have some does that will be kidding in the next month or so. They gobbled it down like it was candy and afterward they were running around like kids.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 9, 2010)

Use it like you would Grape Nuts, sprinkle some on a salad.

Let me know if it's good.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Mea (Aug 9, 2010)

In years past...i have tasted it  ....       It smells so good !!          Taste... not so much. at least to me.  Our critters absolutely LOVE it !!!


----------



## Ariel301 (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't know about that one, but the mineral supplement I have got is packaged by the company for people also (of course the tiny little people package costs way more than the 50 pound livestock bag!). I've tasted that, and it just tastes like dirt. It's Redmond's Mineral Conditioner. I've been using it on my goats for about two months now and it really does seem to be putting some "bloom" on them, they're gaining weight and shiny, and the flaky skin is going away. I'm tempted to start putting it in my drinking water! I don't need to gain weight, but I wouldn't mind my own hair being as shiny as the goats!


----------



## w c (Sep 5, 2010)

I think it tastes very good.


----------

